# Crossword Puzzle



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I put together this crossword puzzle about more or less obscure composers. I only put it together within the last half-hour or so; don't expect it to be good!

http://www.variety-games.com/CW/Puzzles/886534990-puzzle.htm


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I drew a blank on all of them on the first go! Maybe a little from my Googley friend might help. See you later.
FC


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Too hard for me.

Can we have an easy one for us ignorami?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Here's on my friend made for me yesterday and inspired me to start on this one; it's not very hard at all, but there are some that might give one a bit of a problem (as it was with me): http://www.variety-games.com/CW/Puzzles/1076705110-puzzle.htm


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, WV!


----------

